# QLogic HBA qle2460



## praetorian46 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello,
I want to do a fresh install of FreeBSD 7.2 on an HP server. This server has a QLogic HBA qle2460-HP. The HBA worked just fine under windows. I was reading HERE that FreeBSD supports up to the QLogic 2432 using the ISP(4) driver. 
I was wondering if anyone has successfully gotten the 2460 to work. If so what driver did they use. 
I have done quite a bit of Googling and a lot of people asked this same question about three years ago and they never received a response.
I haven't tried to do the install yet; I was just trying to get a heads up before hand.
If FreeBSD doesn't support this card I'll have to go with Ubuntu Server. :\
Thank you,
Cody


----------



## mhoggren (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi Cody!

Have you made any progress with getting your qle2460 up and running? I tried this myself a couple of months ago but failed time after time and finally, due to the project deadline, I had to go with the Ubuntu Server instead.

I'm not a huge Linux fan and I am really interested in getting the HBA to work with FreeBSD so now when things have calmed down a bit I'm going to try this approach again.

The question is if it's a dead end? Did you have any success at all?

Regards
Mathias


----------



## praetorian46 (Nov 11, 2009)

Sorry... No dice. I've failed as well. I'm in the process of using Ubuntu server as well. And that is leaving a poor taste in my mouth.
-Cody


----------



## mhoggren (Nov 12, 2009)

Well, I actually got it to work. I don't really know what I missed the first couple of times but it must have been something important.

A fresh FreeBSD 7.2 (amd64) installation, I compiled a new kernel with ispfw enabled. The HBA was recognized as a 2432 adapter but I don't think that will have an impact on performance and reliability.

The plan is to put this system into production tonight and hopefully it will behave correctly when the workload increases. 

Don't go down the slippery Ubuntu path, you will regret it later on.

/Mathias


----------

